# Chevy/GMC issue



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone with an extended cab notice the bottom latch for the rear door becoming rusted and loose?

This is covered under their "rust through" protection, but the dealer spraying some matching rustoleum over the base doesn't correct the structural integrity of a rusted floor rail. In a collision, that door in part of the cocpit protection structure. It it's base is rusted and fails, you get pancaked in the cab!


----------



## feetdownhonkers (Jan 10, 2008)

First off ! if it's not totally rusted through I think you are going to find that what they did is all you are going to get , that little bit of rust they are probably going to tell you is normal , What year is the truck ? Been there and done that unless you bitch to them everyday ! good luck . My brother owns a shop and is an ASE Certified Master Tech and if you saw some of the stuff we see coming from the dealers that people bring us ! its amazing . I have an 04 Extended cab 2500HD Duramax and my inside door latches are fine , but I also clean the door jambs when I detail my truck and wax all those areas to keep the water off . Trust me when I say this ...... I havent found one dealer who doesn't make excuses as to why its not covered or cant be fixed . My brother owns a RAM 3500 Heavy Duty and after a year the insides of the doors were literally rotting out , being he uses it to plow they voided his warranty and will not fix it , that rust has nothing to do with the plowing , It's just another way for them to get out of haveing to fix it under warranty .


----------



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a rust issue with my 04 Tahoe which only has 62,000 miles on it. Inside of the hatch was bad (Chevy fixed that) but my bumper and the outside of the hatch are "normal wear", and won't be covered. My tranny case looks like I clean it with salt water. I'm disappointed with the whole thing. Only ever owned GM/Chevy products.


----------



## 2azlabs4me (Mar 24, 2009)

My father in law has an 05 Tahoe with the same issue. It's only got 70k on it. He's been round and round with the dealer about it..


----------



## Hughes (Nov 30, 2009)

04 same way


----------



## MTA73 (Jul 11, 2010)

Seen an 05 today with the same issue. Hopefully corrected in the 08 I've got.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I've decided to buy out the lease and keep it for a low-milage farm truck. Not that I'm happy with it, but the buyout is pretty reasonable compared to buying a similar truck on the market, and I have around $2500 in plow harnesses and a cap, both of which would be lost in a trade or need replaced most likely. It will be a very long and careful process before I buy another GMC....especially with what they're asking for them!!


----------



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah I stopped goingaround with dealer about the rust issue. I guess that's what they want. While we're on the subject of quality, if any of you have leather how is that holding up? My driver's seat is cracking everywhere even though I use conditioner quite often and don't drive it every day. Compared to my friends ford the leather is by far sub par So frustrating when you think the cost we're paying.


----------

